# make buildworld fails on -CURRENT



## G_Nerc (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm trying to update my system to the latest -CURRENT from svn and it ends with an error. How can I solve that problem? That is info about my system:
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD MYBSD 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Mon Aug 12 22:31:24 MSK 2013 xmy@MYBSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYBSD amd64
```
/etc/src.conf

```
WITHOUT_ACCT=YES
   #WITHOUT_AMD=YES
   WITHOUT_ASSERT_DEBUG=YES
   WITHOUT_ATM=YES
   WITHOUT_AUDIT=YES
   WITHOUT_AUTHPF=YES
   WITHOUT_BIND=YES
   #WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=YES
   WITHOUT_BSNMP=YES
   WITHOUT_CLANG=YES
   WITHOUT_CTM=YES
   WITHOUT_FDT=YES
   WITHOUT_FLOPPY=YES
   WITHOUT_GDB=YES
   WITHOUT_HTML=YES
   WITHOUT_INET6=YES
   WITHOUT_INFO=YES
   WITHOUT_IPFILTER=YES
   WITHOUT_IPX=YES
   WITHOUT_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=YES
   WITHOUT_KVM=YES
   WITHOUT_LPR=YES
   WITHOUT_MAIL=YES
   WITHOUT_NCP=YES
   #WITHOUT_NDIS=YES
   WITHOUT_OFED=YES
   WITHOUT_PF=YES
   WITHOUT_PMC=YES
   WITHOUT_QUOTAS=YES
   WITHOUT_RCMDS=YES
   WITHOUT_RCS=YES
   WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=YES
   #WITHOUT_USB=YES
   #WITHOUT_WIRELESS=YES
   WITHOUT_ZFS=YES
```
`make buildworld`

```
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc/iconv/citrus_iconv.c:37:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc/iconv/citrus_none.c:36:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc/iconv/citrus_stdenc_local.h:34,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/iconv/citrus_stdenc.h:53,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/iconv/citrus_stdenc.c:41:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc/iconv/iconv.c:37:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from
   /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv_local.h:33,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv.h:45,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/cXXrtomb_iconv.h:39,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/c16rtomb_iconv.c:8:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from
   /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv_local.h:33,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv.h:45,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/cXXrtomb_iconv.h:39,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/c32rtomb_iconv.c:8:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from
   /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv_local.h:33,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv.h:45,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/mbrtocXX_iconv.h:41,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/mbrtoc16_iconv.c:8:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   In file included from
   /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv_local.h:33,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/../iconv/citrus_iconv.h:45,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/mbrtocXX_iconv.h:41,
   from /usr/src/lib/libc/locale/mbrtoc32_iconv.c:8:
   /usr/src/lib/libc/../../include/iconv.h:43:30: error:
   _libiconv_compat.h: No such file or directory
   mkdep: compile failed
   *** Error code 1
   Stop.
   make: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
   *** Error code 1
   Stop.
   make: stopped in /usr/src
   *** Error code 1
   Stop.
   make: stopped in /usr/src
   *** Error code 1
   Stop.
   make: stopped in /usr/src
   *** Error code 1
   Stop.
   make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 28, 2013)

From /usr/src/UPDATING


> 20130813:
> WITH_ICONV has been split into two feature sets.  WITH_ICONV now enables just the iconv* functionality and is now on by default. WITH_LIBICONV_COMPAT enables the libiconv api and link time compatability.  Set WITHOUT_ICONV to build the old way. If you have been using WITH_ICONV before, you will very likely need to turn on WITH_LIBICONV_COMPAT.



May be related?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2013)

FreeBSD versions that are ahead of the currently supported versions, a.k.a. "HEAD", "-CURRENT", or "bleeding edge"


----------



## G_Nerc (Sep 28, 2013)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> From /usr/src/UPDATING
> May be related?



Thank you very much!



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD versions that are ahead of the currently supported versions, a.k.a. "HEAD", "-CURRENT", or "bleeding edge"


Yes, @SirDice, I do that (mail to freebsd-current@ first), but there is no answer, so I risk to post the question here  Will not do that next time!


----------



## G_Nerc (Sep 28, 2013)

Just for anybody who encounters the same problems:

Solved by adding in /etc/src.conf:

```
WITHOUT_ICONV=YES
WITH_GCC=YES
WITH_GNUCXX=YES
```
Additional options related to GCC I think needed because my early system was built with option:

```
WITHOUT_CLANG=YES
```
So in the future I need to migrate to clang.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2013)

Having to set options in /etc/src.conf is more of a workaround than a solution.  10-CURRENT amd64 built for me a couple of days ago, without adding anything to /etc/src.conf (can't recall whether that machine has that file or not, but it was unchanged.  The big hassle was rebuilding all the ports that needed iconv, but after finally completing that, it all worked fine.


----------

